# My cat just died suddenly?



## Ebonytherabbit (Sep 15, 2014)

My cat went missing and then someone found him under a bush dead but his only injury was broken claws, does any one know what could of happened to him?


----------



## hannahbean (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm srry for your lose. What could of happen is his paw could of got infected and went throughout his body and shut down his kidneys of intestines. 


~ BO ~


----------



## Ebonytherabbit (Sep 15, 2014)

OK thanks, the vets think he got ran over but said they don't actually know what happened to him


----------



## pani (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss.  I hope you're able to find closure.


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 15, 2014)

You have my sympathy and condolences. I know how hard it is when a pet passes away. Take care and may you find comfort in the good memories of your kitty.


----------



## Ebonytherabbit (Sep 16, 2014)

I have no pictures left of him, he was called Tiggy the other suggestion I had of tiggys death was this women who was wearing black clothes and she was hording cats over next to a bush so it might of been her


----------



## Azerane (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Injury from car is certainly very likely, and even though they don't often look hurt, there's usually a lot of internal damage.

I'm so very sorry, I know how hard it is. Safety is one of the many reasons any cat I get in future will be indoors only.


----------



## Ebonytherabbit (Sep 18, 2014)

My dad left the front door open and he shot out and didn't come back my mum said she is going to stick do outdoor animals that live in hutches now because at least they can't escape! But I'm kind of fortunate in a way because if Tiggy did not die I wouldn't of got my rabbits, but I cried for like a week when he died


----------



## Azerane (Sep 18, 2014)

That's so sad  I cried for a week when I lost the cat that I grew up with too, it's been 11 years and I still cry about it if I think about it too much.


----------



## Ebonytherabbit (Sep 18, 2014)

Its been about 6 months since Tiggy died, I still want to find the answer for his death, his body got burnt to ashes and he got sent to a special place where his ashes were spread in a special garden, his mums ashes were spread there to, that's why he went there, Tiggy was only 3 years old


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 18, 2014)

Soooooo many things can kill cats outside. He could have bit hit by a car and it could have caused mass internal injury including organ damage or broken pelvis (most common breaks from hit by cars are typically pelvis or jaw)
He could have gone septic from a simple tooth or claw that broke the skin from a fight with another animal and again unless you shaved him completely you may not have seen the injury site. Ive also seen a cat that died because it was shot by a bb gun. Tinyest little entry wound had mild seepage but on xray you could see it landed right in the kidney.
If he cleaned his wounds you may not have noticed.anything. Outdoors is a very dangerous place for cats. And their good at hiding injury.often enough.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 19, 2014)

Another thing that can kill cats is feline leukemia. They get from fighting with an infected cat. Yes outdoors is very dangerous for cats, lots of things that kill cats, from disease to predators.

I am sorry for your loss. It is very devastating to lose a beloved pet.


----------



## Ebonytherabbit (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks, didn't realise that outdoors was so dangerous to cats


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 20, 2014)

Yep. Many people don't realize that other predators will get cats. My mom has a cat that had puncture wounds on each side from a bird of prey. My mom's cat somehow got away, but many cats are not so lucky.


----------

